# [SOLVED] openGL doesn't support wglchoosepixelformatARB



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, I recently purchased Enemy Territory Quake Wars and after the installation and all that I tried to play it and it came up with "FATAL ERROR
OpenGL driver doesn't support wglchoosepixelformatARB" does anyone know how to fix this?

I have ATI Radeon HD 2600 and updated it with the latest catalyst and
Vista home premium 32-bit.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: openGL doesn't support wglchoosepixelformatARB*

Is it an iMac ?


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: openGL doesn't support wglchoosepixelformatARB*

what my laptop?


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: openGL doesn't support wglchoosepixelformatARB*



sharpeye42 said:


> what my laptop?


What ever machine you are using and having problem with ...what is it? Are you installing the game on an iMac ?

In the futur ,when you need help, post as much information , that help us to help you.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: openGL doesn't support wglchoosepixelformatARB*

the problem is on my laptop and I'm installing it on my laptop.

and if you need some more info than ask what info you need.


----------



## sharpeye42 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: openGL doesn't support wglchoosepixelformatARB*

I've solved the problem and the reason i didn't find this before is because my copy of ETQW didn't come with system requirements and my laptop is 0.2GHz lower then the minimum requirements.


----------



## XFaktored (Sep 30, 2008)

sharpeye42 said:


> Hi, I recently purchased Enemy Territory Quake Wars and after the installation and all that I tried to play it and it came up with "FATAL ERROR
> OpenGL driver doesn't support wglchoosepixelformatARB" does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> I have ATI Radeon HD 2600 and updated it with the latest catalyst and
> Vista home premium 32-bit.


I have the same issue as Sharpeye. I have a Fujitsu lifebook with the same Radeon chip, 4 gigs of ram, and Intel dual core 2.4 ghz....Hardware wise, I'm capable. I even check with ATI, but with a clean install of the latest drivers, I get the same issue. All the forums say is update your drivers.... They arent very helpful. I'm including my DXdiag to help if possible.

Also the issue existed before I installed Tunebite, incase you wonder about all the sound devices that show up in the Diag. Thanx guys. Best of luck.


----------

